

Stack Overflow Developer Survey 2015 - aalear
http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-survey-2015

======
sebkomianos
Not sure exactly how indicative these numbers are but:

SQL fell from 59.6% to 57.1% and then 48% (-11.6%).

C# from 44.7% to 37.6% and then to 31.6% (-13.1%).

C from 26.9% to 17.9% and then to 16.4% (-10.5%).

while at the same time

Node.js went from 7.5% to 9.8% and then 13.3% (+5.8%) and AngularJS from 0 in
2013 and 2014 to 13.3 this year.

If I wanted to sound smart I could say that it looks like database
administration and systems engineering is declining while web development is
on the rise. But I won't. It's worth noting, in any case, that the respondents
were 8k in 2013, 6.5k last year and ~22k this year.

~~~
sklivvz1971
It's also an artifact of the fact that the developer population is growing
massively. Scripting and no sql have been staples of "young" developers since
whenever.

The benefits of strongly typed language and robust data storage become
apparent after you actually have to maintain your code for some time.

------
hunglee2
Would have thought Java would be placed higher on compensation, especially
given prevalence in finance sector. Maybe quants don't have time for Stack
Overflow?

~~~
Max_Horstmann
They're all on
[http://quant.stackexchange.com](http://quant.stackexchange.com). :-)

------
macca321
Surprised at remote workers getting paid more

Then again, I live in London. Maybe they all telecommute to here.

~~~
briandear
Remotes aren't necessarily getting paid more.. They likely have experience
that is valuable that then lets them work remotely. Not too many beginning
programmers have the option of remote.

